# Paul Pfinzinger Weg fahrbar?



## grothauu (19. Oktober 2008)

Heute am Anton Leidinger (Matsch und Spuren von Holzrückearbeiten) ist uns der Paul Pfinzinger Weg (Symbol PP) aufgefallen. Weiß jemand ob der fahrbar ist? Gibt es irgendwo einen GPS Track dafür?

Gruß Uli


----------



## Didi123 (20. Oktober 2008)

bin den weg selber noch nicht gefahren, aber hier wurde schon mal darüber (u.a.) diskutiert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=252228

hier ist auch was:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.23288.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.24786.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grothauu (20. Oktober 2008)

Danke. Die GPS Links helfen mir weiter. Ich werde demnächst die Nordroute mal in Angriff nehmen.

Uli


----------



## grothauu (30. November 2008)

Gesagt getan. Ich habe die Tour gemacht und einen aktuellen Track auf meiner Homepage zum Download bereit gestellt. Der Wegverlauf ist verlegt worden und in der Nähe von Morsbrunn nicht mehr identisch mit den Daten auf gps-tour.info. 

Aktuelle Wegbeschreibung und aktueller Track:
http://www.freizeit-as.de/mtb/hersbruckhohenstein.htm

Der Weg ist eine wirklich schöne, abwechslungsreiche Trainigsstrecke für Cross Country Fahrer. Für die Downhillfreaks hier mit Federwegen in Giraffenhalslänge ist er sicher keine Herausforderung .

Der PP selbst ist sehr gut markiert, allerdings läuft nur ein Teil des Tracks auf dem PP, da Zufahrt und Abfahrt ja  von Hersbruck (VGN) ausgehen. Ein GPS oder ein paar Kreuze in eine Landkarte auf Basis meiner Google Maps Landkarte auf der Homepage sind zum Nachfahren deshalb ganz sinnvoll.

Ab Enzendorf bin ich im Tal geblieben, weil wir in Arteslhofen beim Pechwirt Zusatzballast gebunkert haben und ich den Anstieg rüber nach Fischbrunn einfach nicht mehr motivierend genug fand. Mein Track führt also bequem im Pegnitztal. Das ließe sich noch ändern.

Gruß Uli


----------



## weichling (1. Dezember 2008)

Hm. 
Du bist ja nur ca. 30 Prozent vom PP Weg gefahren. 

Darauf solltest du  bei deiner Beschreibung auf deiner HP hinweisen.
Allerdings wäre  der Gesamtweg im Winter ganz schön hart.

Grüße
Weichling



grothauu schrieb:


> Gesagt getan. Ich habe die Tour gemacht und einen aktuellen Track auf meiner Homepage zum Download bereit gestellt. Der Wegverlauf ist verlegt worden und in der Nähe von Morsbrunn nicht mehr identisch mit den Daten auf gps-tour.info.
> 
> Aktuelle Wegbeschreibung und aktueller Track:
> http://www.freizeit-as.de/mtb/hersbruckhohenstein.htm
> ...


----------



## grothauu (1. Dezember 2008)

weichling schrieb:


> Hm.
> Du bist ja nur ca. 30 Prozent vom PP Weg gefahren.
> 
> Darauf solltest du  bei deiner Beschreibung auf deiner HP hinweisen.
> ...



Stimmt, den Hinweis werde ich noch ergänzen, weil nicht jeder den Gesamttrack kennt.  Die "andere Seite" des PP werde ich getrennt beschreiben und im Frühjahr mal fahren, weil die Tour sonst zu stressig wird. Danke für den Hinweis.

Uli


----------

